# Ice and water shield on a metal deck



## ToolTimeTim (Jan 23, 2015)

So i have a job with the army corps of engineers. They are wanting us to put down ice and water shield directly onto their metal deck then install the plywood iso, a coverboard and then the standing seam roof. Is this just a prime and roll the ice and water type situation or will i have to screw it down with plates and screws?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Nail board iso then a coverboard of what? and why?

Also why would you put ice and water shield down with screws and plates? The iso would be installed with screws and plates, seems rather foolish to install ice and water shield with them.


So yes prime and roll out the ice and water shield, also make sure the laps end up on the top part of the flute, other wise how is the ice and water shield going to perform like they want it. It can't be much of a vapor barrier with unsealed seams


----------



## ToolTimeTim (Jan 23, 2015)

Thats what i thought but the engineer seems to think i should fasten it to prevent it from sliding when we install the substrate board and iso


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Um it's self adhesive, if you prime and stick it down it will not move. 

I would seriously question this. 

Plus the Iso with plywood attached and then adding a coverboard makes zero sense.


----------



## ToolTimeTim (Jan 23, 2015)

I guess that is why i will never be an engineer... Letalone one for the corps


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Any government entity has odd ball ways of doing things.

I bid a roof on a building that the National Guard was donating for different services for soldiers returning home from war. 

Took my measurements, photos ect and started doing test cuts. Here comes the project manager from the National Guard, yelling at me asking what I was doing. I explain the process, and they had said they never heard of anyone doing that. I was pretty dumbfounded. I ask how was I suppose to bid it if I didn't know how the roof was made up, and how many roofs there were. 

Their response was bid it as you see it and if there is more layers or work that is what a change order is for. 

Makes complete sense why people go hard after jobs for the government.


----------



## ToolTimeTim (Jan 23, 2015)

I hear you on that i bid one for a community college who wouldnt let me cut their duro-trash roof and told me to just bid it per the plans and specs... I won it then found 2 roofs not listed and got to hit them for it all. It was a nice paying job...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

They set them self up for getting screwed over doing it that way. All of a sudden a competitive bid becomes a thank you very much.


----------

